# Get your Biceps out!!



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

What's everyone's Biceps looking like?

Went to the beach, struck a pîss take pose but ended up admiring my Bicep shape progression, assuming through DeadLifts and Rows as I very rarely curl, like once a month if that.

What are they looking like (PicsOrNoBiceps) and how do you train them?!

in the picture, you can clearly see my arms dwarf the cliffs behind, and I was attacked by an octopus who inked all over my face, the cvnt.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

get abit of spaghetti boil till soft, bend it and take a pic. thats mine


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

mine are huge


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

Taken 17-07-14


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

mine are almost as big as @monkeez's


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

one of misses bicep



and myself


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Im a closet bodybuilder haha but my arms are always lagging. im sick of measuring them at this stage, but if i had to guess id say 15.75in


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> mine are almost as big as @monkeez's


i dont believe that mate.....i do concentration curls every single day!


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

andyebs said:


> View attachment 155248
> 
> 
> one of misses bicep
> ...


is your Mrs curling one off in the garden?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

A work in progress


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> View attachment 155255
> 
> 
> A work in progress


dat neck do, your like an melanin enhanced brock lesnar

wigwam bruv


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Quintillius said:


> View attachment 155255
> 
> 
> A work in progress


i see your eyebrow raise and raise you a...


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> i see your eyebrow raise and raise you a...


In that case I'm all in


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> dat neck do, your like an melanin enhanced brock lesnar
> 
> wigwam bruv


Dafuq is wigwam!? :lol:

Unfortunately I have been naturally burdened with an 18" neck :sad:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> Dafuq is wigwam!? :lol:
> 
> Unfortunately I have been naturally burdened with an 18" neck :sad:


Think he meant wha gwan


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> Dafuq is wigwam!? :lol:


i like taking words and making fun of them, like when i see an italian person i say bon jovi instead of buon giorno


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

look at my avi


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

From last september


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> i like taking words and making fun of them, like when i see an italian person i say bon jovi instead of buon giorno


Haha you would have caught me off guard if you said that in person... I'd have simply smiled, nodded and made a swift exit :lol:

So can I respond with whats the Crap(Craic)? :laugh:



FelonE said:


> Think he meant wha gwan


Yeah I know :lol:


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> View attachment 155252
> 
> 
> View attachment 155253
> ...


Lui marco??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> Haha you would have caught me off guard if you said that in person... I'd have simply smiled, nodded and made a swift exit :lol:
> 
> So can I respond with whats the Crap(Craic)? :laugh:
> 
> Yeah I know :lol:


I know you knew


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ableton said:


> Lui marco??


who the F is lui marco?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> So can I respond with whats the Crap(Craic)? :laugh:


you could but thats kinda weak sir

i'll give ya this one to use, round here we say 'what about ye' and the irish for that is 'cad e mara ata tu' (well it means how are you) just smash the 2 together for 'cad e mara about ye' (kad jay mar about ye i the ol phonetics) :thumb:


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> you could but thats kinda weak sir
> 
> i'll give ya this one to use, round here we say 'what about ye' and the irish for that is 'cad e mara ata tu' (well it means how are you) just smash the 2 together for 'cad e mara about ye' (kad jay mar about ye i the ol phonetics) :thumb:


I'll save myself the shame of trying to pronounce that next time i'm in Ireland! People may think i'm a few straw short of a bale :lol:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> I'll save myself the shame of trying to pronounce that next time i'm in Ireland! People may think i'm a few straw short of a bale :lol:


wigwam


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

don't mind me, just taking a sh1t


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> don't mind me, just taking a sh1t


so it seems not all bears sh1t in the woods


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> so it seems not all bears sh1t in the woods












No we inhabit homes too and enjoy cup cakes


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Take the biggest arm in this thread

Add a few inches to it

And thats like my

Leg.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Just chilling with my newborn :innocent:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, this is embarrassing


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> No we inhabit homes too and enjoy cup cakes


keep them, ive seen how you ice them :lol:


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Adz said:


> Well, this is embarrassing


Nothing wrong with that Miley :tongue:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Andy0902 said:


> Just chilling with my newborn :innocent:
> 
> View attachment 155264


if hes in the foto he should do a pose too, make it happen


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> keep them, ive seen how you ice them :lol:


 :lol: I have another pic to send you lmaooooo. PM you in a sec.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

seandog69 said:


> if hes in the foto he should do a pose too, make it happen


*She

lol would be funny though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2014)

Look crap on photo now :confused1: . Feel a bit silly but showing anyhow. Measure 16" cold.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Me;










@RXQueenie










Some of you lot may have been outgunned by a female


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

bit gay I no but fook it


----------



## TheMajor (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

i,m seeing lots of little biceps,lol:laugh:


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Me;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel no shame being out gunned by a female....

*Cries*


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

graham58 said:


> i,m seeing lots of little biceps,lol:laugh:


We all start somewhere mate


----------



## themav (Oct 7, 2010)

Squeeeeeze!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Me;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. She's got some guns on her to be fair. Both have a really good peak. Something I'm struggling with


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

wigwam mi breadbins


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> wigwam mi breadbins


OI, thats patented material fckstick


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

graham58 said:


> i,m seeing lots of little biceps,lol:laugh:


Took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> OI, thats patented material fckstick


"sue me... dickhead":laugh:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> "sue me... dickhead":laugh:


i like you


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just touching on 16.5"


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

That's my tiny pea shooters


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Need a bloomin tan  oh and a bigger set of biceps....


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Where do I get one of these ever so famous biceps? I'm really interested.


----------



## TheMajor (Jul 13, 2014)

I did post mine but the mods needed to authorise! Obviously too massive for the page so they havent appeared!


----------



## TheMajor (Jul 13, 2014)

I did post mine but the mods needed to authorise! Obviously too massive for the page so they havent appeared!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

latest - chasing that peak


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Sparkly bi's


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Sparkly bi's
> 
> View attachment 155279


looks like you got hit with a glitter bomb


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> looks like you got hit with a glitter bomb


 :lol: And then a bit more for extra dazzle. :thumb:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just finished a back and bis workout so guns are pumped


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Sparkly bi's
> 
> View attachment 155279


must resist my usual urge to be a cock and make witty remark......

very impressive, how did you place in that show btw?


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

even managed to get the protein powder in top of cupboard


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Suns out, guns out. Just back from the gym...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

gymspaz said:


> Suns out, guns out. Just back from the gym...
> 
> View attachment 155286


Eat man. you need to eat!!!!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

gymspaz said:


> Suns out, guns out. Just back from the gym...
> 
> View attachment 155286


my laughing so hard is making my dog worried, thank you sir


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

gymspaz said:


> Suns out, guns out. Just back from the gym...
> 
> View attachment 155286


crackpipe curls FTW!


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Eat man. you need to eat!!!!


Nah I'm on a massive cut, started at 19st, just sat at about 10 now.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mine are suffering in the cold, maybe next time


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

gymspaz said:


> Nah I'm on a massive cut, started at 19st, just sat at about 10 now.


This has to be a joke!!!


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> crackpipe curls FTW!


looks like the same guy in your avi


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Stinkin stinkie biceps wish they would grow!!. Upside down style???????? Anyone change it


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ruzicka said:


> looks like the same guy in your avi


atleast im in my avi


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

jadakiss2009 said:


> View attachment 155289


maybe we shouldnt be posting pics mate lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> must resist my usual urge to be a cock and make witty remark......
> 
> very impressive, how did you place in that show btw?


Lol, thank you. They placed top 6 and I got 6th out of 14 so was very happy as I didnt expect to place.


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> maybe we shouldnt be posting pics mate lol


Huh?? Why ..... you posted a pic of a crack head guy.are u suggesting I look like that crackhead by anychance!?!?!?!?

Soz just realized you didnt post that .... this pic is cropped from one of my pics in in comp thread?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

jadakiss2009 said:


> Huh?? Why ..... you posted a pic of a crack head guy.are u suggesting I look like that crackhead by anychance!?!?!?!?


haha nah mate

because we`re in the comp init! no progress shots til 6 weeks and all that business. i cant say no to a bicep thread though


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> atleast im in my avi


Just about. Turn sideways and you wont be


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Lol, thank you. They placed top 6 and I got 6th out of 14 so was very happy as I didnt expect to place.


nice well done


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ruzicka said:


> Just about. Turn sideways and you wont be


lets see urs then punk. i challenge you to a gun fight


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> haha nah mate
> 
> because we`re in the comp init! no progress shots til 6 weeks and all that business. i cant say no to a bicep thread though


Oh lol na that pic os just cropped from one of my first pics I posted in the comp anyways


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> lets see urs then punk. i challenge you to a gun fight


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's mine, 16.5 cold, still seeking that peak.:laugh:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

juggernaut1984 said:


> You have experience with that eezy1?
> 
> Maybe you should take a look in the mirror before taking the p1ss. Hardly big are you


thought he was taking the **** himself lol thats really him?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ruzicka said:


> View attachment 155294




my arms better than urs bro. and i havent got half the fcuking fat urs are packing


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> View attachment 155296
> 
> 
> my arms better than urs bro. and i havent got half the fcuking fat urs are packing


Pmsl. Fat? Im about 12% bf you mad cvnt, that's vascularity.


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

No chance of any pics havent trained in ten months and they are a collosal 15.5 inches ROFLMAO


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> No chance of any pics havent trained in ten months and they are a collosal 15.5 inches ROFLMAO


Lol. I thought you was a proper gear head (steroids) I mean not narcotics as I know you love them too haha. from talking to you and posts I've read I pictured you being massive


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Post a ton of carbs :lol:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

YourOlympicHero said:


> I'm new to weight training (haven't even started yet in fact haha), I'll be back to this thread when I actually have some biceps


nope, get one on now so that you can look back and say 'jeez look how far ive come'


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Post a ton of carbs :lol:
> 
> View attachment 155317




Impressive!


----------



## wesdude (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

Current biceps! No pump / On day 3 of no carbs (holiday tomorrow!  ) so maybe a tiny bit flatter than normal, not tooo bad though!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

quick pic, unpumped;


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> quick pic, unpumped;


Shhhhittt. How big arm them badboys?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Shhhhittt. How big arm them badboys?


dont know, havent measured them ha.

Do biceps fridays, so might see if i can find a cotton measuring tape thingy. Got one somewhere im sure..


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> dont know, havent measured them ha.
> 
> Do biceps fridays, so might see if i can find a cotton measuring tape thingy. Got one somewhere im sure..


check beside your cock pump


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> check beside your cock pump


lol, first place i checked!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. I thought you was a proper gear head (steroids) I mean not narcotics as I know you love them too haha. from talking to you and posts I've read I pictured you being massive


No mate, I used to run gear twice per year never more than a gram per week and never more than 10-12 weeks. I used to to drink and take reccies throughout though so yeah I'm b£ellend on that front to the seasoned trainer but its my body. Biggest Ive been is 17 stone at circa 15% bf just shy of 18 inch guns, happy enough with tbh we dont have all the same goals. I just train for sanity, I can't do that at the mo due to personal issues


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> No mate, I used to run gear twice per year never more than a gram per week and never more than 10-12 weeks. I used to to drink and take reccies throughout though so yeah I'm b£ellend on that front to the seasoned trainer but its my body. Biggest Ive been is 17 stone at circa 15% bf just shy of 18 inch guns, happy enough with tbh we dont have all the same goals. I just train for sanity, I can't do that at the mo due to personal issues


Have you started escorting yet or didn't you bother with it in the end?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Have you started escorting yet or didn't you bother with it in the end?


LOL That was a disaster, It was purely guys hitting me up and women messaging me just wanting to give me free BJ's or whatever. I just wanted some cash


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

The guy that wanted me to let him sniff my feet for an hour whilst he cracked one off was the worst, 200 sheets....wtf I said just smell your own feet and w4nk off save yourself 200 quid


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> The guy that wanted me to let him sniff my feet for an hour whilst he cracked one off was the worst, 200 sheets....wtf I said just smell your own feet and w4nk off save yourself 200 quid


Hahahahahahaha that's made my day. Easy £200 sheets you'd have to live with that image for the rest of your life though!!!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Hahahahahahaha that's made my day. Easy £200 sheets you'd have to live with that image for the rest of your life though!!!!


Id have done it if he didnt live 100 miles away and wanted me to commute to him


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Id have done it if he didnt live 100 miles away and wanted me to commute to him


My 4 year old daughter just asked why I'm laughing so much hahaha


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

My bicep


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

haza1234 said:


> My bicep


That's your forearm and hand mate.


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

That was a well timed thread trained arms this morning:thumb:



That's about a year on from profile pic, some slight progress peak wise


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

PHMG said:


> That's your forearm and hand mate.


And delts, And Bi's and Tri's lol.

It's not the best tbf I'll take a better one mate!


----------



## joystar (May 7, 2014)

Not bad for a natty


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

They look small here :/


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

avi


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

My forearms are bigger than my biceps


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Definitely need to work on my shoulders here!!!


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

This my natty progress four months


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I wonder if get your calfs out would of got as many replies lol


----------



## simonf888 (Aug 4, 2014)

WOW! All your biceps are truly inspiring. I am still a work in progress. Will post one once I can live up to all of your photos.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> I wonder if get your calfs out would of got as many replies lol


lol my calfs are bigger than my arms


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

So are mine but at least half the people I see in the gym never seem to work legs at all


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> So are mine but at least half the people I see in the gym never seem to work legs at all


its unbelievable the amount of guys in my gym that dont train legs!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> its unbelievable the amount of guys in my gym that dont train legs!


I swear there's guys where I train that do a 2 day split,chest and biceps


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

My tupence worth


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Not the easiest pic to take on ur owm.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> I swear there's guys where I train that do a 2 day split,chest and biceps


its unreal, theres on guy in my gym who has been there for around 4 years and i swear hes done the exact same workout everytime he is in! he doesnt move up any weight or go down any weight and he looks the exact same as the first day i seen him! its not that the guy is in atleast 4/5 times a week


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

sean 162 said:


> View attachment 156044
> 
> 
> View attachment 156045
> ...


Being nosey and completely off topic now but what does your tattoo say?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> View attachment 156044
> 
> 
> View attachment 156045
> ...





amy_robin said:


> Being nosey and completely off topic now but what does your tattoo say?


Only god can judge me... Ironic as i will stand infront of a panel of judges in a few weeks lol


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Daring to add a girl bicep as inspiration for the ladies on here looking to lose weight tone up and look better....I do have a bicep under there really


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Now ive added my fat arm hoping other ladies will add theirs too!!


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

sean 162 said:


> Only god can judge me... Ironic as i will stand infront of a panel of judges in a few weeks lol


nice words?? You do??? Not going to ask why I have been far too nosey already but good luck!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> nice words?? You do??? Not going to ask why I have been far too nosey already but good luck!!


He is competing I presume.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

amy_robin said:


> nice words?? You do??? Not going to ask why I have been far too nosey already but good luck!!


Sorry must be the lack of calories.. I didnt understand the question?


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> He is competing I presume.





sean 162 said:


> Sorry must be the lack of calories.. I didnt understand the question?


Sorry I meant...nice words to have as a tattoo....and you said you stand in front of a panel of judges soon...so I said...you do??? as in do you? Im not going to ask why as I was nosey enough to ask what your tattoo said in the first place but good luck with it!!

Jeez confusing myself now must be lack of sleep! 1


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

9th July

 earlier in July.

 Late July - not specifically a bicep shot but you get the idea.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> Sorry I meant...nice words to have as a tattoo....and you said you stand in front of a panel of judges soon...so I said...you do??? as in do you? Im not going to ask why as I was nosey enough to ask what your tattoo said in the first place but good luck with it!!
> 
> Jeez confusing myself now must be lack of sleep! 1


so you said you do? instead of do you? why not say do you in the first place :laugh:


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> so you said you do? instead of do you? why not say do you in the first place :laugh:


Lmao....I know!! Even I dont know why I put it the wrong way around!!


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> He is competing I presume.


Trust me to assume any sentence with the word 'judge' in means bad news!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> Trust me to assume any sentence with the word 'judge' in means bad news!!


Haha I know the feeling.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Me!!


----------

